# Where to get #5 hardware cloth?



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

Where can I get # 5 hardware cloth for queen excluders? I have seen rolls of it on Walter T. Kelley's website, but I don't need $300.00 worth of it. Does anyone know where to buy smaller quantities of it?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I know Brushy Mountain sells it by the foot. I bet other suppliers like maybe Mann Lake also sell it by the foot.


----------



## joekurm (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't really looked for #5 but you might check places that sell farm supplies. Maybe Tractor Supply, Ace HArdware, or True Value if there are any of those around. #5 should mean that there are 5 holes pre inch. When I looked for #8 for bottom boards locally I found #8 36" wide for as much as $4.50 per foot. I got #8 by 24" wide for $1.50 per foot. When you don't need it you will find it.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

betterbee# use to carry (and sell) smaller (10 foot I think?) rolls of the various sizes of wire. I don't suspect you will have much luck in locating the odd spacing (5 or 6) of hardware wire locally. 

trying to substitute other spacing (say an 8 where you need a 6) will only lead to problems (at least that is my experience).

a 'possible' alternative for no5 is the thin punched metal used in return air grates (quite common in commercial space and the grates are essentially 2'X2').

*at one time I played around with constructing pollen traps myself with some degree of success (and more than one or two failures along the way) a couple of years ago I noted betterbee had there inexpensive plastic pollen traps on sale (I think they were about $12 at the time) and I purchased a few of those and they have worked out very well.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I can find about every size ever needed at the local Ace hardware store. And unlike some other places, if they don't have it, they are more than willing to order it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

As others have said...... local hardware chains have
amazing resources. True Value, TSC, Macs, etc.
You have to ask.....


----------



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I check with the hardware store and see if they can order it.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*#5 wire*

I bought #7 wire @ "Lapps" this spring and they had #5 in stock sold by the foot 3ft wide.

800-321-1960


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*#5 Hardware Cloth*

Brushy Mtn. has it for $102.00 for a 100 ft. roll or $1.85 per foot.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It is getting harder and harder to find. None of the franchised hardware stores in this area will order it for anybody anymore. We have one non-franchised store that orders from Distribution America that will order it, but you have to buy a whole roll.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

McMaster Carr handles just about every spacing imagineable.


----------

